# Stocking suggestion for 4" tank



## MahaB (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello,

I've recently setup a low boy custom tank(around 75 gallon) and it is cycling for over a month.
Dimension 48L * 24W * 15H

Existing stock in 50 gallon for more than 2 years. Stocked earlier along with yellow labs and a estherae and later replaced by adding some more female trewavasae.

Current stock is:
7 L. Trewavasae (2M- 5F) with fries
1 P. Demasoni( Male)
1 Yellow Lab
1 P.Socolofi
4 I.sprengerae(1M-3F) with fries
1 jewel cichlid

I'm planning to remove all odds and buy few P.saulosi or P.johanni. My goal is to keep dimorphic species for longer time, im not interested in raising more fries unless it survive on its own.

Any suggestion plz on stocking ??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go with the labeotropheus and 3m:9f saulosi.


----------



## MahaB (Aug 17, 2017)

Thnx for ur suggestion.

My Labeotropheus are around 4 inches, but i could find only juvenile saulosi in shop. Is it good to stock those?
Im planning to shift the existing and new mbunas at once to the new tank, does it reduce the aggression?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

MahaB said:


> My Labeotropheus are around 4 inches, but i could find only juvenile saulosi in shop. Is it good to stock those?


If they are at least 1.5 inches they should work.



MahaB said:


> Im planning to shift the existing and new mbunas at once to the new tank, does it reduce the aggression?


Not likely, and it could make aggression worse. I thought you were going to rehome everyone but the labeotropheus and the new saulosi? I would rehome the others before any move.


----------

